# Baron von Homicide



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I know the ladies on this forum are probably a little irritated that I haven't posted a pic of my son yet. Truth is I've been busy at work and tied up at the house. So, with that said, this is the first time in awhile that I have been able to pop online _(I rarely get on the computer at home)_.

What a crazy past couple of months! My wife has been absolutely amazing through this entire journey. From carrying my son in her gut nine months and through the birthing of our baby, I have a new found respect and admiration for her. I cheese it up a bit and call it "Mommy Mode" but, whatever it is, has really put things into perspective on life. It is unavoidable in a good way and simply described by others as "this baby will change your life". True. A beautiful change in life which has made me complete.

And without further ado, ladies and gentlemen... it is my honor to present to you, our son, Baron. He weighed 7lbs 10oz, was 21" long and completely healthy at birth.

Two months later, he is currently a little chunker at 14lbs, 23" long. Body weight and size he is in the 75th percentile but... BUT... head circumference is the 92nd percentile! Ahem... all those brains. LOL

I love this kid.

This one was at 7 days old. Looks like a Forbes cover!









These were around the 1 month mark.
Bath time... looks like a little old man.









I think this is the first genuine smile my mother was able to capture.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Too, too charming! Yay to you and Lady H!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Really adorable kid you got there, C! (And usually I prefer puppies to babies) Looks like you got the pick of the litter!  Congrats all the way around!


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

I can't see any pics?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Congrats, LH. A word of advise (I'm sure you get plenty of those!) from someone who is preparing his son for college next year: Never turn down a hug, or an invitation to play. No matter how tired you are. When they stop, you wish for all the ones you turned down.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

I don't see the pics either.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Baron is absolutely adorable! I am so happy for you and Mrs. Lord H. Great pics!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Congrats, LH. A word of advise (I'm sure you get plenty of those!) from someone who is preparing his son for college next year: Never turn down a hug, or an invitation to play. No matter how tired you are. When they stop, you wish for all the ones you turned down.


That's the best advice I've heard. Most people advise the obvious.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He has a lovely smile


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the Baron's compliments



Evil Queen said:


> I don't see the pics either.


 the album is private. I'll try to make it public next time I'm on a computer. Friend me in the mean time!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

He's a doll! I could just eat him up. I notice bubbles on the washcloth between his legs. Were you using soap, or is he just a little motorboat?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Is that a dimple I see in the last pic?


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Awwwww, he's a cutie!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice present the Great Pumpkin left you. He has a great smile.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone. He's been a blast so far. It's a really neat feeling. We have an inside joke. His fake band name is Baron Rotten and the Enablers. Lol! Only when he starts acting spoiled do we look at each other and say, "yep, Baron Rotten... And we're the enablers." 

Kind of a funny trivial tidbit... I came up with Baron Vaughn on the way home from work one day. I cracked up most of the way home. Told my wife, got a blank stare. I love my dry sense of humor. 

Roxy, we make sure to play as much classical music for him as possible.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lord Homicide said:


> Roxy, we make sure to play as much classical music for him as possible.


Good choice! I give that two thumbs up


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Love the name, he's a cutie, huge congratulations for you and your wife! My husband can attest to this "mommy mode" you speak of. It does indeed change everything.


----------

